# Know Your Temps : _Chaz_



## TrolleyDave (Jan 30, 2011)

kyt info said:
			
		

> *know your temps info*
> 
> *for those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...






Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli





Spoiler: upcoming sessions!




mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prowler_
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



in the spotlight this session is : *_Chaz_
*


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 30, 2011)

How old are you?
What do you want to be when your grow up?


----------



## Splych (Jan 30, 2011)

oouu heey chaaz !

why do you have an underscore before and after your name ?
i read somewhere that you edited your siggy ! do you still do editing?
what's your latest work ?


----------



## monkat (Jan 30, 2011)

HI CHAZZY

HAO U?!

I GOOD

WUT BRINGS U IN TO FORUM TODAY

HOW U LIEK MEH

DINOSAUR


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 30, 2011)

why are u such a troll?


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 30, 2011)

Why are you so awesome ?

tits or Ass ?

If goli farts does he smell it ?

Why use the name Chaz ?


----------



## Nujui (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you like me?

Do you like being on GBATemp?


----------



## Goli (Jan 30, 2011)

Why did you spam so much before?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

*If you're wondering why I haven't answered you question and you posted recently, I'm doing them in blocks of 5. 
Sorry for the convenience.*



			
				SmokeFox said:
			
		

> How old are you? *19*
> What do you want to be when your grow up? *I want to go into computer security.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 30, 2011)

1) If you are GBATemp's offical mook, why isn't you avatar this instead of mario and luigi?
2) Why most of the good american shows (cartoons or not) are canceled?
3) Why is the Pi number so long?
4) Is there any pratical use for the Fibonacci sequence?
5) Princess Peach or Rosalina?
6) Do you thing that game's design nowadays are inferior to the old days' ones?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 30, 2011)

Why do you HATE me? =(


----------



## monkat (Jan 30, 2011)

Has there ever been a female maverick?

Why don't the male robot masters have genetalia?

Why bother making Splash Woman a woman?

Is she a sex bot for Dr. Wily?

How is Dr. Wily still alive?! He was old in the 80s...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 30, 2011)

What is your motivation when you spam?


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 30, 2011)

What is LULZ?
What is the best thing that has happened in your life?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Do you like me? *I don't know you well enough to say "Yes" or "No" (this being the case for most Tempers), but from what I've seen you're a pretty alright guy.*
> 
> Do you like being on GBATemp? *Of course, that's why I come here everyday.*
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 30, 2011)

WHY, CHAZ, WHY?!?!!?!?!?!!!?!???

Lulz?

HOLY CRAP, WHAT *IS* THAT??????

Please excuse my overreacting.

Umad?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm kinda lazy right now, soo...

Should I ask you questions?


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's the beef?
Are your nipples as sexy as monkats?
What systems do you own?
What's your favorite system of all time?
What's your favorite game of all time?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> What is your motivation when you spam? *Make a semi-related post that won't get removed and try to be a little funny.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Moar questions. Happy?

Where did you find GBAtemp?

Did it give you lulz, as defined in my previous set of questions?

Rate pie bacon on a scale of 9001 - 9001.

Twitter?

Did you know Ceiling Cat watches you masturbate?

What happens when you say "Candlejack?" Does he really come an


----------



## Splych (Jan 30, 2011)

uJelly ?
3DS or PSP2 ?
PC Gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? 
PC Stats ?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Moar questions. Happy? *I'm so happy I could shit on the floor!*
> 
> Where did you find GBAtemp? *I was looking for roms or something, and this place was on a Google search. I joined to ask but read the rules. Now I do what I do.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2011)

What is your opinion of me?

Have you come to a conclusion about my knowledge level? (Don't say over 9000.)

Would you rate my rhinoceros if I "provided" pics?


----------



## monkat (Jan 30, 2011)

What is your opinion of me?

Have you come to a conclusion about my awesome level? (*Do* say over 9000.)

Would you rate my rhinoceros if I "provided" pics?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you ever though about changing your name from chaz to chad to be the pinnacle of white?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> What is your opinion of me?
> 
> Have you come to a conclusion about my awesome level? (*Do* say over 9000.)
> 
> Would you rate my rhinoceros if I "provided" pics?


Copy[mon]kat. lol.


----------



## monkat (Jan 30, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I needed to post this somewhere, and this seemed as good a place as any.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> What is your opinion of me? *You're okay. I see you around, but you rarely post in any threads that I find interesting. When you do, it's often smart.*
> 
> Have you come to a conclusion about my knowledge level? (Don't say over 9000.) *Slightly under 9000?*
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jan 30, 2011)

Hai.

What's you thoughts on me?
Why does Goli correct people?
You like the monkast?


----------



## Devin (Jan 30, 2011)

Thoughts on me?
iFish, or me?
Energy Level?
Pi?
Cake?
Brofist?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Hai. *Hello.*
> 
> What's you thoughts on me? *I think you're like any other 15 year old on crack. But really, I like you. Though your obsession with Apple is kind of strange.*
> Why does Goli correct people? *He's a Grammar Nazi. He, like the rest of us, is a proud, grammar using man.*
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you know me?
What do you think of me?
Fries or chips?
Do you like math?
Who will win best picture at the oscars?
Coffee or tea?
Cloudy and cool or warm and sunny?
Fave band?
Do you like magic?
Do you like How I Met Your Mother?
Have a facebook account?
Favorite fruit?
Favorite vegetable?
Favorite flower?
Favorite pizza flavor?
How much water do you drink?
Favorite color combination?
Favorite movie of all time?
Favorite book of all time?
Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you really think that was the best post ever? (Check my sig if you don't remember)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *Not well, no.*
> What do you think of me?* Not much, as I don't know you.*
> Fries or chips? *Depends on the country I'm ordering in. US: Fries UK: Chips*
> Do you like math? *I like it, though I'm not the best at what most call advanced math.*
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> *If you're wondering why I haven't answered you question and you posted recently, I'm doing them in blocks of 5.
> Sorry for the convenience.*


Are you sure you meant convenience when you said it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Opinion on myself?
Opinion of Chaz.?
Favourite meme? Never mind.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you seen me around the forums?
Do you know me enough to have formed an opinion of me?
If yes, what is that opinion?
Do you think the EoF should be renamed to "Monkat's Ass?"
Do you like to draw?
When do most enjoy being in a bathroom?
What's your favorite emoticon?
Do you sleep with a fan?
Do you watch Anime?
asdf or jkl;?
Have you ever flown on an ariplane?
If so, did you enjoy it?
What is the most horrible pain you've experienced?
When do you experience the greatest joy?
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
What is that?
Rate your own intelligence on a scale of 0 - 100.
Do you enjoy your parents' company?
Do you have any pets?
Do you want to become a roman guard?
Are you worth your salt?
Do you like salt?
How many languages do you know?
Am I asking too many questions?
World War 3. When's it gonna happen?
Are you going to take part in it?
What's your view of Alchohol?
Should I ask more questions?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 31, 2011)

Should I change my custom title?
Got any suggestions?
Herp a derp?
Did they take your jobs?
Favourite show?
Do you think I should be moved up a few places on the KYT que?
Favourite letter?
Did you know that Chaz in Yu-Gi-Oh! GX is an asshole?
I keed, I keed, he's pretty bro.
Is this a question?
How about now?
Did you ever catch 'em all?
I caught 'em all in Platinum and Red. Did you know?


----------



## monkat (Jan 31, 2011)

Is Final Fusion Approved?
WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!?
Did Fucko ever wake up from her coma?
Why did Alexander The Great ban beards in his army?


----------



## Nujui (Jan 31, 2011)

Why did you chose that avatar?
Do you draw?
What do you think of my drawing of Edgeworth?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Should I change my custom title? *Yes.*
> Got any suggestions? *I have no clue*
> Herp a derp? *Hurrrr durrrrr*
> Did they take your jobs? *THEY TOOK MAH JERRRBZ!*
> ...


----------



## monkat (Jan 31, 2011)

?


----------



## Nujui (Jan 31, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> ?


Off Topic: I swear, if that's what I think it is....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

Love accepted, Monkat.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm back.

Do you know me?
Do you like me?
Should I start asking questions about monkat's nipples?
What's your opinion on monkat's nipples?


Spoiler: What do you think about this video?






How's life?
Should I copy/paste the chicken questions again?
Why/Why not?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm back.
> 
> Do you know me? *Not as well as I'd need to to say "yes".*
> Do you like me? *Yeah, I think you're a pretty swell guy from what I see in the ShoutBox.*
> ...


----------



## mameks (Jan 31, 2011)

Why so spammy?






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Spamming or trolling?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Why so spammy? *It's fun.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 31, 2011)

What makes you want to continue living?
Hotmail, Yahoo, or Gmail?
Have you ever suffered from hype aversion?
If they legalized the making of counterfeit money, would you make a lot?
Do you like the study of economics?
What about psychology?
Does everyone have a similar purpose for living in this world?
Have you ever played Valve's "Portal?"
What is your opinion on trains?
Favorite game genre?
Do you enjoy slamming doors?
What's your favorite part of cleaning your house?
What do you consider the luckiest moment in your life so far?
Do you sing?
Favorite soda/pop?
Favorite Christmas song?
Why is Monkat so great?
What is like a simile?
Favorite color?
Sexy or cute?
Do you comfort those who are sick, or give them space?
Would you live in a space colony if the opportunity presented itself?
What do you think of Chinese Buffets?
What do you think of when I say "salamander?"
Do you know how to use stars in the sky as a compass?
Are you creative?
Do you think logic is more important than emotion, or do you think emotion is more important than logic?
Do you like to troll people irl?
Have you ever trolled a senior citizen?
Have you ever made a gasp as if in mid orgasm while answering the phone?
Do you have siblings?
Opinion on rock climbing?
Favorite Disney movie?
How would you react if you suddenly discovered that everything came into existence only 5 minutes ago?
If you could morph into what ever animal you wanted, what animal would you morph into?
Reaction to blood?
What comes after the 3D craze?
Have you ever desired to rule a country?
What would you wish for if the lamp you rubbed had a genie in it?
Middle Ages, or Renaissance?
Is there time for me to ask more questions?
Should I ask more questions?


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 31, 2011)

If monkat needed a kidney and you were a suitable donor would you give him one of yours?

Do you pirate?
If you pirate what do you pirate?

Say monkat got male breast cancer would you donate him one of your nipples or are they not good enough to use as a replacement?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> What makes you want to continue living? *The instinct that all living things have to strive as long as they can.*
> Hotmail, Yahoo, or Gmail? *I use Hotmail.*
> Have you ever suffered from hype aversion?* Sure I have. If Twilight wasn't so popular I wouldn't hate it as much. I'd still hate it, but not to the same extent.*
> If they legalized the making of counterfeit money, would you make a lot? Who wouldn't?
> ...


----------



## monkat (Jan 31, 2011)

Why am I mentioned so much in this thread?!

Is it like this in the other KYTs?!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Why am I mentioned so much in this thread?! *I don't know. Though it is nice to see questions.*
> 
> Is it like this in the other KYTs?!* ¯\(°_o)/¯*


----------



## The Pi (Jan 31, 2011)

Why were there 2 questions about Pi already and I didn't even know your KYT was posted yet?

Who *are* you?

How are your testicles today?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 31, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Why were there 2 questions about Pi already and I didn't even know your KYT was posted yet? *Because you're a popular guy? The Temp has a crust on you (bad pun is bad).*
> 
> Who *are* you? *I am Chaz, GBAtemp's official Mook. Pleased to make your acquaintance... again.*
> 
> How are your testicles today? *Fine and dandy. A bit cold though.*


----------



## Nujui (Feb 1, 2011)

Where is your sig pic from?
Lol?
Do you like youtube?
Luke?


Spoiler: ?


----------



## haddad (Feb 1, 2011)

lol how's it going chaz?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 1, 2011)

[Insert Monkat-related question here]?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 1, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> [Insert Monkat-related question here]?


Monkat: If my beard is on your back what does it mean?


----------



## monkat (Feb 1, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. Thread = hijack'd.

How that make you feel, _Chaz_?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Where is your sig pic from? *I forget. I found it and ripped it myself.*
> Lol? *Lulz.*
> Do you like youtube? *I like some parts of it, but other parts (comments) I don't.*
> Luke?
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2011)

Hai.

How's school going?
How's that crappy USB HDD they gave you? :x


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Hai.
> 
> How's school going? *Going well, it finally started getting difficult.*
> How's that crappy USB HDD they gave you? :x *It's holding up and it's actually built a lot better than the newer ones. Why do you remember that?*


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember a bunch of pointless shit.

What are you learning now anyway?
I also forgot what you wanted to be, programmer?

Do you still play Brawl?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 1, 2011)

How does I shot web?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I remember a bunch of pointless shit. *Like math, right?*
> 
> What are you learning now anyway? *Right now I'm learning how to operate and maintain a server or series of servers.*
> I also forgot what you wanted to be, programmer? *I want to go into computer security.*
> ...


----------



## monkat (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you tired of this yet?

You seem exhausted.


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2011)

So I guess programming isn't going to be taught to you?

Also, get a Wii.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Are you tired of this yet? *Not of this, no.*
> 
> You seem exhausted. *Just a long day.*
> QUOTE(iFish @ Jan 31 2011, 08:36 PM) So I guess programming isn't going to be taught to you? *Not at the moment. If it isn't covered, I'll learn it myself if I have to.*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well....
How did you come to find GBAtemp?
And what made you stay?
Form any bonds with members here?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Oh well....
> How did you come to find GBAtemp? *Looking for roms, joined, read the rules.*
> And what made you stay? *People and the help they provided. It was either here or go back to the Team Cyclops forums.*
> Form any bonds with members here? *Not really tight bonds, though I've made friends.*


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 1, 2011)

When will the world end?
How many _Chaz_ does it take to screw in a light bulb?
Who is Monkat?
Do you have any one in mind for marriage yet?
Do you eventually want to have kids?
Do you want to have grandkids?
Do you want to have greatgrandkids?
How about greatgreatgreatgreat......greatgreatgrandkids?
Do you daydream?
Do you haz Chazburger?
Wii, Xbox 360, or PS3?
What will happen to Egypt in the near future?
Who is your favorite relative?
O_O?
ABCDEFG...?
Does Ceiling cat visit you often?
What's your opinion on hypnotism?
What is the biggest question on your mind?
I know you did it, but why did you do it?
Opinion on Obama(your answer may or may not be documented, laminated, and sent to the White House)?
Pencil or pen?
Are you ever annoyed by the great responsibilities you got when you received your superpowers?
What has been your favorite question so far this KYT?
Are there any answers you're particularly proud of?
If you could choose to gain any new talent, what talent would you choose?
Your opinion on Costello?
Favorite GBAtemp mod?
Do you want to ever become a mod here?
What other member would you like to see as a mod?
You just received a phone call your friend got in a car accident, what do you do?
Do you enjoy picking flowers?
Do unicorns really poop rainbows?
Favorite kind of gum?
How would your family react to seeing you naked?
Long hair,  or short hair?
Should Monkat save the earth?
Opinion on the Monkasts?
What's the cutest thing you've ever seen?
What is the most frustrating thing anyone's ever done to you?
Have you ever tried trolling yourself?
Do you like roller coasters?
Would you rather be a policeman, or a criminal?
What is your deepest regret?
What is your favorite memory?
Do you like your toilet paper coming from the back, or the front?





 Have my questions lost some of their luster?
What would you do if you suddenly gained the ability to defy gravity?
Is the cake really a lie?
How do you relieve your anger?
Was this fun?!
Bye!


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 1, 2011)

Heres my questions, 

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Who came first, the chicken or the egg?

What is the sound of one hand clapping?

If a tree falls in the forest and no one was around to hear it, does it still make a sound?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> When will the world end? *When I wish it to. I'm still not set on the date.*
> How many _Chaz_ does it take to screw in a light bulb? *In my experience, one.*
> Who is Monkat? *The former Super Awesome and Sexy Monkey King. Now the Super Awesome and Sexy Monkey Nomad.*
> Do you have any one in mind for marriage yet? *No. I wish I could say more... but really no.*
> ...


----------



## monkat (Feb 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> What other member would you like to see as a mod? *Rydian.*









y no me?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over!  Cheers for taking part _Chaz_, we hope you enjoyed your session! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t277434-know-your-temps-mucus


----------

